# completed stucco job



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

my first time doing stucco. was pretty frustrating trying to find out any info on the subject as no one seemed to know anything, even my mason friend.

i was aiming for a sort of "spanish lace" texture, but it wound up quite different i think. maybe i'll call it "heavily skanky spanish lace."

personally i really like it, though. i think it looks natural, sort of a weathered mediterranean look. it definitely looks better standing back about 20 feet.

i used the "skip trowel" technique, but it didn't work at all like the one video i saw of an old italian guy doing it.

let me know what you g uys thing. give it to me straight.
thanks.



















the stucco is applied over self furring metal lathe. the bottom portion is just hardware cloth to keep out the vermin.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

That sure looks familliar to what I did last summer :yes:. dd...


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

very nice, man. i like yours more than mine. mine i think is a little too thick, too rough, too skanky.
i think i should have tightened the texture a bit more, not left so much of the surface of the second coat exposed.
what was the process for you, start to finish?


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Look at German House Rebuild and you will see what I did. dd...


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

schmolze said:


> very nice, man. i like yours more than mine. mine i think is a little too thick, too rough, too skanky.
> i think i should have tightened the texture a bit more, not left so much of the surface of the second coat exposed.
> what was the process for you, start to finish?


 Your structure is determined by the size of the granulate. I had a 1-1.5 mm bag and then some 3-3.5 and mixed them 50-50 so the structure was not so extreme. Also the set up time before rubbing down is imortant. You are finding it out. Best way to learn is just do it! Stucco can always be gone over again, best stuff in the world. dd...


----------



## bernieb (Mar 20, 2010)

Schmolze, you did a great job. That kind of work never looks good to the guy doing it. I'd call it a professional job done by a pro. It's like doing rock work for the first time, sometimes the newbe needs to get slightly intoxicated and have a lot of false courage built up before starting. And when you get started, work fast, and stay focused.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think the job looks great too
I agree the person doing the job is more critical of their own work
I know I am


----------

